# My Aquarium!



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been reading on the forum here for about 2 months and posting for about 1 month and you guys have been so helpful. Decided to show off some pics of my aquarium. Sorry for the crappy pics, its night time and my phone camera is not the best. Any comments or suggestions let me know.


My 55 gallon aquarium by crazy9_town, on Flickr


My 55 gallon aquarium by crazy9_town, on Flickr


My 55 gallon aquarium by crazy9_town, on Flickr


----------



## lkmalawilvr (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks good. I had one of those shelf things (in the middle of your tank) My fish loved it but aesthetically your tank would look better if you removed it and instead added some more of those nice white rocks to kinda make a pile of them on the left.


----------



## krinkletoes (Aug 22, 2013)

I originally did not have it in there, and did have more rocks, but the wife saw it at PetSmart and loved it. So it is here to stay. The longer and longer its in there, the more I like it also. The fish seem to love it. Tigger (red zebra) sleeps under it in the middle and Tink (acei) sleeps on the 3rd tier at night. Seems to be the hangout also in the tank.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I really like it!


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice tank!


----------



## col22pop (Sep 14, 2013)

love the tank


----------

